# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  شرکت در کنکور تجربی 95 با مدرک کارشناسی ناپیوسته

## alk1370

......

----------


## artim

> با  سلام . بنده دیپلم برق هنرستان گرفتم سال 87 و کاردانیم روآموزشکده دولتی  در رشته برق و  کارشناسی ناپیوسته ام رو در رشته مهندسی تکنولوژی برق قدرت از دانشگاه آزاد   گرفتم و سال قبل فارغ التحصیل کارشناسی ناپیوسته شدم ...میخاستم ببینم من  میتونم تو کنکور تجربی سال بعد شرکت کنم؟علاقه ام  به پزشکی بسیار زیاده!!اگه زحمتی نیست براتون میشه بهم منابع کنکور تجربی و  ضرایب و دروسی که باس بخونم رو بگین؟و چه دروسی خیلی مهم ان تو کنکور  تحربی و اگه درسی رو اصلا نخونم خیلی بد میشه؟!! و سوال دیگه ام اینه که  آیا نیازه که حتما دروس سال دوم دبیرستان هم خونده بشن یا همون سوم و پیش  کفایت میکنه...اگه مجاز به شرکت باشم از طریق مدرک کاردانی باس ثبت نام کنم  یا کارشناسی ناپیوسته؟اگه مدرک کاردانی و کارشناسی داشته باشم دیگه عنوان  دیپلمم مهم نیست؟چون دیپلمم شاخه فنی و حرفه ای بود!!...اگر مجاز به شرکت باشم با توجه به اینکه کاردانیم دولت بوده و کارشناسیم آزاد در صورت قبولی در روزانه تجربی باید شهریه پرداخت کنم؟!
> 
> یه دنیا ممنون ایشالله که به همه آرزوهاتون  برسین...موفق باشید در پناه خدا


از اخر بریم
خیر چون لیسانس ازاد بودی نیاز به پرداخت شهریه نیست
اگه مدرک لیانستو گرفتی با مدرک لیسانست در کنکور شرکت کن مشکلی پیش نمیاد
دروس سال دوم . سوم . پیش نظری باید خونده بشه + فیزیک سال اول دبیرستان فصل 4و 5  از اینها تو کنکور سوال میاد
دروس مهم زیست ضریب 4 و شیمی ضریب 3
اگه درسی رو سفید بذاری بله احتمال زیاد قبول نمیشی
منابع
زیست : خیلی سبز - گاج و- الگو
شیمی: مبتکران یا خیلی سبز یا گاج - الگو یا فار
ریاضی: خیلی سبز یا گاج
فیزیک : گاج
ادبیات: خیلی سبز یا گاج
عربی : گاج
دینی: گاج
زبان : مبتکران

----------


## alk1370

> از اخر بریم
> خیر چون لیسانس ازاد بودی نیاز به پرداخت شهریه نیست
> اگه مدرک لیانستو گرفتی با مدرک لیسانست در کنکور شرکت کن مشکلی پیش نمیاد
> دروس سال دوم . سوم . پیش نظری باید خونده بشه + فیزیک سال اول دبیرستان فصل 4و 5  از اینها تو کنکور سوال میاد
> دروس مهم زیست ضریب 4 و شیمی ضریب 3
> اگه درسی رو سفید بذاری بله احتمال زیاد قبول نمیشی
> منابع
> زیست : خیلی سبز - گاج و- الگو
> شیمی: مبتکران یا خیلی سبز یا گاج - الگو یا فار
> ...


*ممنون از پاسخت دوست عزیز
اصل مدرک  کارشناسیم رو بهم ندادن به واسطه خدمت مقدس! در واقع چند ماه دیگه میرم  سربازی ولی چون شهر خودمون خدمت میکنم فری تایم زیاد دارم 
پس خدا رو شکر من فکر میکردم چون دیپلم هنرستان دارم دیگه برا سنجش کاردانی و کارشناسی مهم نیست!خدا رو شکر که میتونم...*

*یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم درس زمین شناسی نیازی نیست خونده بشه؟چون  اصلا علاقه هم ندارم و با توجه به اینکه کارشناسی فنی مهندسی بودم با  ریاضی خیلی مشکلی ندارم فقط توزیع سوالای ریاضی رو میدونید چجوریه؟چند تا  از ریاضی 2 چند تا از سوم چند تا پیش و چند تا هندسه و آمار!!*

----------


## artim

> *ممنون از پاسخت دوست عزیز
> اصل مدرک  کارشناسیم رو بهم ندادن به واسطه خدمت مقدس! در واقع چند ماه دیگه میرم  سربازی ولی چون شهر خودمون خدمت میکنم فری تایم زیاد دارم 
> پس خدا رو شکر من فکر میکردم چون دیپلم هنرستان دارم دیگه برا سنجش کاردانی و کارشناسی مهم نیست!خدا رو شکر که میتونم...*
> 
> *یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم درس زمین شناسی نیازی نیست خونده بشه؟چون  اصلا علاقه هم ندارم و با توجه به اینکه کارشناسی فنی مهندسی بودم با  ریاضی خیلی مشکلی ندارم فقط توزیع سوالای ریاضی رو میدونید چجوریه؟چند تا  از ریاضی 2 چند تا از سوم چند تا پیش و چند تا هندسه و آمار!!*


نه زمین نمیخواد بخونی اگه نمیتونی
30 تا سواله ریاضی

----------

